# Scouting Trip



## kc5tpy (Jun 16, 2014)

Hello All.  2 weeks ago the Missus and I bought a new (1994, but new to us ) caravan.  Well, as we needed to do a “shake down” cruise, AND the new part of the campsite in Woodhall Spa is now open I decided to kill two birds etc..  I booked the same site I will be on in August.  So I “forced” myself to go away for 4 nights on a scouting mission.  I had to lay out in the sun, order take away,  grill some steaks and drink too much lager!  The things I MUST do for the sake of the Group!

The new section has been done with the same quality as the older sections.  There are 2 things I want to make note of:   1. As this is a newly developed section the big trees are missing in this section, the saplings are planted and 20-30 years from now it will look great but they will not be there for August.  2.  The drains for gray water are there but they then found that connecting the drains to the mains were “ going to cost 2 legs and an arm” so that connection has been postponed.  You will need to bring your gray water containers for the weekend.  The gray water and sluice disposal are not very far away.  Below are a few pictures we took to give you an idea of how it looks.

As I didn’t know if anything worked on the caravan I didn’t plan a big smoke.  I grilled/smoked a couple steaks but nothing to write home about.  Next time will do better.  Keep Smokin!

Danny













008.jpg



__ kc5tpy
__ Jun 16, 2014


















009.jpg



__ kc5tpy
__ Jun 16, 2014


















010.jpg



__ kc5tpy
__ Jun 16, 2014


















011.jpg



__ kc5tpy
__ Jun 16, 2014


----------



## wade (Jun 16, 2014)

The site looks empty. Does everyone else know something that we don't !!!


----------



## foamheart (Jun 16, 2014)

Sounds like a nice trip Danny, and the things you have to do to keep the misses happy! Keep gathering those brownie points!


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi Danny, you will have us all in tears!!

Site looks good 

Smokin Monkey


----------



## osprey2 (Jun 16, 2014)

KC5TPY said:


> Hello All.  2 weeks ago the Missus and I bought a new (1994, but new to us ) caravan.  Well, as we needed to do a “shake down” cruise, AND the new part of the campsite in Woodhall Spa is now open I decided to kill two birds etc..  I booked the same site I will be on in August.  So I “forced” myself to go away for 4 nights on a scouting mission.  I had to lay out in the sun, order take away,  grill some steaks and* drink too much lager! * The things I MUST do for the sake of the Group!
> 
> The new section has been done with the same quality as the older sections.  There are 2 things I want to make note of:   1. As this is a newly developed section the big trees are missing in this section, the saplings are planted and 20-30 years from now it will look great but they will not be there for August.  2.  The drains for gray water are there but they then found that connecting the drains to the mains were “ going to cost 2 legs and an arm” so that connection has been postponed.  You will need to bring your gray water containers for the weekend.  The gray water and sluice disposal are not very far away.  Below are a few pictures we took to give you an idea of how it looks.
> 
> ...


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 16, 2014)

Hello.  No Wade, the site was pretty full.  Folks just didn't know about the new area I suspect.  We had it to ourselves for most of the weekend.  Just FYI, these Folks were in the* finals* for U.K. camp site of the year, don't know where they finished but they didn't win. Folks won't be disappointed with a stay at this camp site.

Danny


----------



## foamheart (Jun 16, 2014)

Danny is just being modest, he booked the whole campsite just for him and his bride. Brownie points...


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 16, 2014)

Hello Foam; my friend.  You can't dismiss the beauty and serenity of the woods and a beautiful moon light night!  Many a girl..... That's a different subject!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 16, 2014)

FYI! We wanted to book for July but no way, fully booked!  Really nice camp site.

Danny


----------



## jockaneezer (Jun 17, 2014)

Well done on the scouting party. Were the natives friendly or will we have to form the wagons into a circle ?


----------



## osprey2 (Jun 17, 2014)

Circle the wagons, there's varmints in them hills !!

Looks great, wish I could be there.


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 17, 2014)

It's Lincolnshire, they do not have hills! LOL

Smokin Monkey


----------



## osprey2 (Jun 17, 2014)

You telling me there is no mole HILLS ?

Its why the RAF built all those airfields lol.

Mind you there are still varmints !!


----------



## mike w (Oct 15, 2014)

What is the post code for the site? Thanks.


----------



## wade (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi Mike

The site URL is http://www.woodhallcountrypark.co.uk/

Stixwould Road, Woodhall Spa, LN10 6UJ Tel: 01526 353 710

Danny knows the owners of the site and he makes sure that they look after us 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Cheers

Wade


----------



## mike w (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks Wade, I appreciate it


----------



## wade (Oct 15, 2014)

So Mike - Are we likely to see you there?


----------



## mike w (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes, the site is about an hour from me. We may be in the US during that time, bit if we are here I'll drive up for sure Wade.


----------

